# 175 75 14's & FR380's 155 80 13's



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Hard to find 175 75 14's
$375......4 sets left

FR380 155 80 13's
$350...few sets left

+shipping


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

TTT....UPDATE..... Thanks!

Hard to find 175 75 14's
$375......4 sets left......2 sets left

FR380 155 80 13's
$350...in stock

+shipping


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

How much 4 just 1 or 2 tires Dj


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Call me if you interested Dj need them asap 661 3400004


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

cirilo0314 said:


> How much 4 just 1 or 2 tires Dj


Pm returned...


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

What makes 175/75-14 hard to find? would they be alright on a 1975 caprice?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Where u located homie?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

All the 14's are now sold...thanks fellas.

still have a few sets of FR380 13's..... 





fleetwoodpimpin said:


> What makes 175/75-14 hard to find? would they be alright on a 1975 caprice?


This size with a whitewall were discontinued a few years back and was the choice of many riders that roll 14's. Only other options now are the Hankook 175 70 14 which has a more boxy look to them and the Coker 5.20.



johnnie65 said:


> Where u located homie?


Near Houston TX


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

FR380 155 80 13's
$350...few sets left



+shipping

*How much total$ for 5 **FR380 p155/8**0/13 plus shipp**ing to San Jose* *Califas* *& **do they **have white walls?*

























[/QUOTE]


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> FR380 155 80 13's
> $350...few sets left
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Will get your quote on shipping for 5 tires tomorrow and yes they all have whitewalls.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Will get your quote on shipping for 5 tires tomorrow and yes they all have whitewalls.[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:I'll be waiting, thanks.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean brand new too shyt


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Do u still have any fr380's 13's?
Let me know if you'll sell 1 or two!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

How much for 2 sets of 13 firestones shipped to fresno, ca 93722. What's the best ticket price?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> clean brand new too shyt


:yes:



El Callejero said:


> Do u still have any fr380's 13's?
> Let me know if you'll sell 1 or two!!


Yessir still have a few sets........$175+shipping for 2.





johnnie65 said:


> How much for 2 sets of 13 firestones shipped to fresno, ca 93722. What's the best ticket price?


I'll pm you with a quote in a few.....


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Give me a price for 2 shipped to 88201 Please


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

El Callejero said:


> Give me a price for 2 shipped to 88201 Please


Pm'd...



Thanx to all the fellas that have already purchased them Firestones!!.... All orders placed this week will go out today..will pm tracking #'s this evening.


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

4 FR's to San jose ca 96126


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

BIGV63 said:


> 4 FR's to San jose ca 96126


pm'd


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

El Callejero said:


> T T T :h5: :thumbsup:


Thanks homie.....got your Firestones wrapped up ready to ship out. I'll pm you tracking # this evening.uffin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> Thanks homie.....got your Firestones wrapped up ready to ship out. I'll pm you tracking # this evening.uffin:


Thanks quick transaction with this guy. I would recommend him to anyone!!! 100% Great Seller :thumbsup:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> FR380 155 80 13's
> $350...few sets left
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
hell of a deal for those fr380's....cheap price....:thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

El Callejero said:


> Thanks quick transaction with this guy. I would recommend him to anyone!!! 100% Great Seller :thumbsup:


Thanks bro.......tracking # pm'd.


[/QUOTE=hell of a deal for those fr380's....cheap price....:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

Yessir....:h5:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

4 fr380's shipped to 94546


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Ant63ss said:


> 4 fr380's shipped to 94546


PM sent.


----------



## ese hopper (Sep 1, 2009)

How much for 4 380's shipped to 70094???


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

ese hopper said:


> How much for 4 380's shipped to 70094???


PM'd......


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

_TTT for them 380's!! _


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> _TTT for them 380's!! _


T T T


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Got mine today homie !! Thanks Again will be ready to get more in aweek or so:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

R u going to vegas can u deliver tires ?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

El Callejero said:


> Got mine today homie !! Thanks Again will be ready to get more in aweek or so:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



Blue94cady said:


> R u going to vegas can u deliver tires ?


Sorry bro ...not going this year..


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

will be sending that flow tomorrow !:yes:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

585960 said:


> will be sending that flow tomorrow !:yes:


:thumbsup:....got your sets set aside...


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

set of 380s to 28466?


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

1 set of 14's 1 set of 13's to 22193 how much? :wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

bigg_E said:


> set of 380s to 28466?





baghdady said:


> 1 set of 14's 1 set of 13's to 22193 how much? :wave:


All Pm's returned! 

All 175 75 14's are sold...only Fr-380 13's are available. Thanks again to all who have purchased tires. All of last weeks orders are going out today. Tracking #'s were pm'd.


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

How much 4 the 380's shipped to 91978


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

carmar634 said:


> How much 4 the 380's shipped to 91978


PM'd


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

33810 ?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> 33810 ?


PM'd


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

did u get that flow ?:dunno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

585960 said:


> did u get that flow ?:dunno:


Not yet...:nosad:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> Not yet...:nosad:


 lol it should be there i need to trak it my girl sent it ..... women let me double check.:angry:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

585960 said:


> lol it should be there i need to trak it my girl sent it ..... women let me double check.:angry:


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> :thumbsup:


How much for. A set fr380 155. 80 13's. Shipped to Pomona 91766


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

salvador62 said:


> How much for. A set fr380 155. 80 13's. Shipped to Pomona 91766


PM returned....

FR-380's for that skinny look!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> PM returned....
> 
> FR-380's for that skinny look!!! :thumbsup:


Wat if. I. Go pick them up and how much and were r u location at


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Catalyzed said:


>


:wave:






salvador62 said:


> Wat if. I. Go pick them up and how much and were r u location at


$350 picked up.

Houston TX


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> PM returned....
> 
> FR-380's for that skinny look!!! :thumbsup:


how much on 4 380`s shipped 92647?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

2 sets went out yesterday. Tracking #'s pm'd thanks.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

STILL GOT MORE ???FR380S?????:dunno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

585960 said:


> STILL GOT MORE ???FR380S?????:dunno:


Yessir...got your 6 sets going out this week.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> Yessir...got your 6 sets going out this week.


 NICE I THINK I MIGHT NEED 6 MORE SETS IF U GOT EM !!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Waddap! Was telling a homie you had some 380s. IMO the nicest looking tires. Ill check back when he is ready to see if you still have some! *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

585960 said:


> NICE I THINK I MIGHT NEED 6 MORE SETS IF U GOT EM !!!!!!!:yes:


....... I'll see what I have left.



Catalyzed said:


> *
> Waddap! Was telling a homie you had some 380s. IMO the nicest looking tires. Ill check back when he is ready to see if you still have some! *


:thumbsup: Gracias homie!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

How much for a set of fr-380's to 90744


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

6 sets going to New Mexico, 5 sets going to Kansas. 2 sets pending to Louisiana. All tracking #'s were pm'd. Unfortunately I will be out of FR380's for a while. Thanks to all the people who purchased tires.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

:nosad:..............so no more for me i need more................................


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

585960 said:


> :nosad:..............so no more for me i need more................................


I will keep you posted on any additional FR-380's.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

585960 said:


> :nosad:..............so no more for me i need more................................


sell me a set


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> I will keep you posted on any additional FR-380's.


Let me know too!!!


----------



## robertd6565 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hit me up as well when you get more in. 209/496/5222 robert65 thx.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

El Callejero said:


> Let me know too!!!





robertd6565 said:


> Hit me up as well when you get more in. 209/496/5222 robert65 thx.


:thumbsup:


----------

